# Clipless whats the trick ?



## bloomboy (Jan 23, 2011)

I have just ordered my first clipless - M520s and a pair of carbon spd shoes. 
I dont want to appear a complete dick at the lights, if I even make it to the lights that is!
So what are tricks I need to know? how do the M520s clip in as I cant find a 'how to' thread anywhere!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

There are many "tricks" to clip in, and people will post them. But if you're worried about toppling over at a stopping point, keep in mind that the fundamental cause for this seriously embarassing event is _not having enough time to unclip_. That includes

- forgetting you're clipped in,
- waiting until you're almost stopped to clip out,
- waiting until you're completely stopped to clip out,
- being deprived of enough time to clip out by an outside event (usually, an unforeseen need to suddenly brake hard).

Learn to ride / roll with one foot already clipped out _at medium speeds_ in anticipation of a stop. Most of your stopping problems will disappear. As a bonus, learn to clip back in at those medium speeds if the need to stop goes away (red turns to green, etc.)

/w


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Practice heel-out over and over until you do it without really thinking about it. Try doing it in your house before you actually go out on the street. Use a chair or wall for support.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Agreed with above. No tricks needed...

1.) Think about what needs to happen
2.) Don't _over_-think what needs to happen


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

+2011ty on wim's advice about allowing yourself time.

To help build good, automatic habits, always unclip the same foot first. Most people do this as a matter of course. But not all. The results for the latter can be comical.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Those 520 spd are pretty easy to get in and out of since they're spd and not spd-sl, they have clips on both sides and are adjustable tension.

It's just a matter of getting the hang of blindly knowing where the clip is on the bottom of the shoe.


----------



## bloomboy (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks!
And what do I need to know about the tension of the clip are these easily adjustable? and how should it feel with my shoe and pedal in contact?


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

They're really easily adjustable.. the manual should show you the location of the adjustment bolt. I backed my wife's pedals tension all the way out, this helped her with clip in/out while getting used to it. Once clipped in, you should be able to pull up with your foot and not have it leave the pedal... and with the tension backed off, you should be able to move your heel side to side a bit and feel tension just before it'll release


----------



## Hask12 (Sep 21, 2008)

If I remember correctly 520's can be adjusted so you want to at first set them at their lightest setting. The screws I believe get turned all the way to the left. Then you need to practice. Put the front of the cleat into the pedal and the push the back part down. You should feel the shoe click into place. To unclip swing the heel of your shoe outward. With practice it should all become second nature. It is best to practice this somewhere where you and the bike will be stationary. Of course all this practice works great until you have to unclip suddenly. Then you'll forget and fall.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

all it is.... is practice makes perfect.


If you're going to get fitted to the bike once you get the pedals installed, that is a great time to start practicing.

If you fall over... nothing to be embarassed about...we all joke about it, because it has happened to us before.

When I was learning (on my mountain bike first)... yeah, I fell over a few times coming to a stop....


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

remember your pedaling technique...pull up dont mash down

pressure on your heels if anything. pivot on the ball, but move the heel laterally to kick on out


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

With SPD, Its 90% mental, 10% skill. you'll be fine, you just have to have confidence in the equipment. Once you get over the mental barrier, its just a non issue. 

Trying to intentionally pull up is similar to trying to mash down. The goal is a smooth circular and continuous motion. Think circles more than pulling up.

If you do fall over (you will eventually), it hurts your ego more than anything.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Start off with very little spring tension, then add tension as you get more proficient.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Don't think about it. My LBS had me on a trainer and we should just chat while I was pedaling and he would say stop or unclip in the middle of our talk and I would just do it, then when I had to think about it I always hesitated. But figured it out in about 10 minutes. Didn't allow me to baby the tension settings either, I thought I was going to twist an ankle trying to get out of the pedals. 

It was just like when I learned to drive, I only stalled out while I was overthinking the pedals.


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

After you've ridden a while with clipless and find your optimal cleat placement, reinsert the screws with some loctite. I've seen people fall over because their cleats were loose and they couldn't clip out .


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

felix5150 said:


> After you've ridden a while with clipless and find your optimal cleat placement, reinsert the screws with some loctite. I've seen people fall over because their cleats were loose and they couldn't clip out .


Another way is to check the cleat mounting screws after the first ride and then every so often to see if they're loose or not. Retighten if needed.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I always unclip my weakest leg, so I have the power from the strong leg to get moving again. Personally I would set up a trainer and practice as much as you can before hitting the streets. There are so many other dangers out on the road, so you do not need distractions of trying to clip in and out.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

scottzj said:


> Personally I would set up a trainer and practice as much as you can before hitting the streets.


This is a good idea as long as you remember that it can't possibly teach you about timing and sequence of moves when on the the road. But yes, just to get the feel for clipping-in and clipping-out, a few minutes of stationary practice can be helpful.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

The mechanics should be easy to get with a little proctice; I actually call it a _left brain right foot thing_. Once you understand what you are doing it becomes easy.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

1) practice on the trainer or at least indoors
2) unclip when you approach the stop
3) if you only want to unclip one foot when you need to do a full stop, turn the bars in the opposite direction of that foot when you complete the stop. This will make the bike "fall" towards the foot you unclipped. So if you unclip the right foot, turn the bars to the left. Otherwise it sucks when the bike leans the wrong way and you have to quickly unclip the other foot.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

e34john said:


> Don't think about it. My LBS had me on a trainer and we should just chat while I was pedaling and he would say stop or unclip in the middle of our talk and I would just do it, then when I had to think about it I always hesitated. But figured it out in about 10 minutes. Didn't allow me to baby the tension settings either, I thought I was going to twist an ankle trying to get out of the pedals.
> 
> It was just like when I learned to drive, I only stalled out while I was overthinking the pedals.


That's what I do with my customers, too. Put them on the trainer and have them ride and clip in and out repeatedly while we're chatting.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

wim said:


> - forgetting you're clipped in,
> - waiting until you're almost stopped to clip out,
> - waiting until you're completely stopped to clip out,
> - being deprived of enough time to clip out by an outside event (usually, an unforeseen need to suddenly brake hard).


It's like waiting 'till you're 20 feet from the ground to pull the parachute rip-cord. No-one does this but Noobs wait until they're just about stopped to try and get a foot out. I just don't get it.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Just 2 words: *PLAN AHEAD.* When you're riding look ahead & think through what will, might, or possible could, happen. Like others have said, the more you ride the easier it will become & before you know it you'll be quite profficient.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

two more words...pay attention!



oh.....and when you do topple at the intersection, post the embarrassing story...MOST rider (including US) have done it.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> Noobs wait until they're just about stopped to try and get a foot out. I just don't get it.


Over the years, I've tried to teach a number of beginning adults a few tricks of the sport, so I can tell you where this comes from: simply from not knowing how to come to a safe and secure stop on a bicycle of any kind, even just a beach cruiser with platform pedals. Many people believe that they must remain seated and have both feet on the pedals to have control of the bicycle. So they wait until the last possible moment to, in their mind, relinquish that control. Once they experience that you can control a rolling bicycle with one foot off the pedal or while standing (even just on one pedal), all else begins to fall into place.

Bicycle sellers often assume that everyone knows this from childhood, but it's not true. There are even some adults who have never ridden a bicycle. You haven't lived until you've tried to teach those unfortunate folks how to ride a bike, never mind go clipless. 

/w


----------



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

Mevadus said:


> Practice heel-out over and over until you do it without really thinking about it. Try doing it in your house before you actually go out on the street. Use a chair or wall for support.


My husband and I tried this technique only to end up with my husband riding into and smashing our rocking chair.

Personally, I think clipless was not that difficult to learn. That being said, after months of lots of riding without incident I screwed up and still have the massive fist size bruise on my butt to prove it. For me, the hardest trick to still do, is starting on an incline. Having one foot already clipped in, moving forward with only a few seconds to get the other foot clipped in before you lose momentum doesn't work so well for me. Guess I shouldn't stop/start on inclines!

As others have mentioned, falling happens to us all. I think of it has earning another stripe. Good luck!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

LauraM said:


> Guess I shouldn't stop/start on inclines!


Two ways to do that:

- if the incline is gentle, pedal with one leg only until you get up some speed and thus, plenty of time to clip in the other foot. One-legged pedaling takes a bit of practivce, but it's not difficult.

- if the incline is steep and the road not too narrow, turn around and let yourself slowly (feathered brakes) roll downhill as you clip in. Then, *after making sure it's safe to do so*, make a slow and controlled U-turn. Start applying lots of power as you near the end of the U-turn.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

LauraM said:


> My husband and I tried this technique only to end up with my husband riding into and smashing our rocking chair.


apparently he ignored
the pay attention rule...you got the video?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

LauraM said:


> My husband and I tried this technique only to end up with my husband riding into and smashing our rocking chair.
> 
> Personally, I think clipless was not that difficult to learn. That being said, after months of lots of riding without incident I screwed up and still have the massive fist size bruise on my butt to prove it. *For me, the hardest trick to still do, is starting on an incline. Having one foot already clipped in, moving forward with only a few seconds to get the other foot clipped in before you lose momentum doesn't work so well for me. * Guess I shouldn't stop/start on inclines!
> 
> As others have mentioned, falling happens to us all. I think of it has earning another stripe. Good luck!


Try this: Position you and the bike to face _downhill_, then mount/ brake and clip one foot in. Slightly release the brake to allow you to coast (slowly) down the hill, clip the other foot in and shift down to a gear appropriate for when you're ready to U turn and head back up the hill.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

LauraM said:


> For me, the hardest trick to still do, is starting on an incline. Having one foot already clipped in, moving forward with only a few seconds to get the other foot clipped in before you lose momentum doesn't work so well for me. Guess I shouldn't stop/start on inclines!


Going uphill, and also when I start up at intersections (because i want to get through it ASAP), I don't bother trying to clip in with my right foot (I leave the left clipped in when I stop). This is the benefit of mountain bike shoes, the shape and lugs on the bottom let me pedal without clipping in by putting the pedal under the arch of my foot. This is with an Eggbeater pedal, so there is no real platform. As long as I'm reasonably careful, i can get a few good pedal strokes in before trying to clip in.

That might not work with completely flat bottom shoes...


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

LauraM said:


> For me, the hardest trick to still do, is starting on an incline. Having one foot already clipped in, moving forward with only a few seconds to get the other foot clipped in before you lose momentum doesn't work so well for me. Guess I shouldn't stop/start on inclines!


somtimes you can't help but start/stop on an incline!

as you pedal off, try to rest your unclipped foot on the pedal. pedal normally, and clip in when you feel comfortable.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I almost always leave my right foot clipped in unless I am dismounting or planning on stopping for a like to talk to someone.....as far as starting on a hill I'll go back to my advice of pay attention! DOWNSHIFT before you stop if you can.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Regardless of the pedal choice, remember that your center of gravity is what causes a rider to flop over ungracefully. The trouble is if you unclip one side but your CG is a little off and you start tilting away from the unclipped foot.

As you unclip to approach a stop or uncertain area, think a little bit about which way the frame of the bike is leaning, so that if it takes an extra moment to unclip that foot, you don't run out of time and panic.

And the obvious, practice it deliberately before logging a bunch of miles. As you approach stop signs take a moment to stop and unclip regardless of how clear it is. Especially toward the end of a ride, because when you're tired your motor skills tend to get less elegant.

David


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> Try this: Position you and the bike to face _downhill_, then mount/ brake and clip one foot in. Slightly release the brake to allow you to coast (slowly) down the hill, clip the other foot in and shift down to a gear appropriate for when you're ready to U turn and head back up the hill.


Sometimes this has to be done. The problem I see with doing it (not with your advice) is there are an amazing # of riders who can't, or don't know how to execute a U turn. I know some pretty experienced riders who can't turn around on a 2 lane rd. without putting a foot down. Even with toe overlap that's pretty pathetic, IMO. I teach a bike handling class for our club and I have riders without toe overlap issues make U turns, both left & right within a lined parking space. Of course the, ahem, advanced riders wouldn't lower themselves to take the class. That's why the B & C riders can do it, but almost to the man/woman, the A riders can't.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Sometimes this has to be done. The problem I see with doing it (not with your advice) is there are an amazing # of riders who can't, or don't know how to execute a U turn. I know some pretty experienced riders who can't turn around on a 2 lane rd. without putting a foot down. Even with toe overlap that's pretty pathetic, IMO. I teach a bike handling class for our club and I have riders without toe overlap issues make U turns, both left & right within a lined parking space. Of course the, ahem, advanced riders wouldn't lower themselves to take the class. That's why the B & C riders can do it, but almost to the man/woman, the A riders can't.


Ya know, I recently went to a handling skills class. Much of it was review, but that's not always such a bad thing. There were some things presented that I simply hadn't even thought about in years. The one thing that I noticed was the number of people who were uncomfortable with low speed maneuvering, not sure why this surprised me but with as much mountain biking as I do I guess I just took these (hard learned) things for granted. Well worth the time spent and I'd highly encourage any rider to attend one if it's readily available. New riders, doubly so.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Sometimes this has to be done. The problem I see with doing it (not with your advice) is there are an amazing # of riders who can't, or don't know how to execute a U turn. I know some pretty experienced riders who can't turn around on a 2 lane rd. without putting a foot down. Even with toe overlap that's pretty pathetic, IMO. I teach a bike handling class for our club and I have riders without toe overlap issues make U turns, both left & right within a lined parking space. Of course the, ahem, advanced riders wouldn't lower themselves to take the class. That's why the B & C riders can do it, but almost to the man/woman, the A riders can't.



for the toe overlap issues, there is always what I call the "ratchet pedaling technique"

which takes us back to the pay attention advice....


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

no tricks neede. It will become automatic. Just try to unclip before full stop the first rides then you will get it. you will unclip with out thinkin fully stopped and all


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

malanb said:


> It will become automatic.


While that's true, it's not helpful to those who have difficulties with their clipless pedals. As said by others and myself, the fundamental problem is an inability to get on and off a bike properly, ride a bike at very slow speeds and do so in close quarters. When speeds drop below a certain point, panic overtakes everything else if you don't know how to do these things. 

And I'll say it again: in many instances, this is perpetuated by the belief on part of the experienced that everyone just has those skills. That's an incorrect assumption, so the "just do it approach" doesn't really get it. If you're implying that _too much _can be made of all this, I do agree with you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

wim said:


> While that's true, it's not helpful to those who have difficulties with their clipless pedals. As said by others and myself, the fundamental problem is an inability to get on and off a bike properly, ride a bike at very slow speeds and do so in close quarters. When speeds drop below a certain point, panic overtakes everything else if you don't know how to do these things.
> 
> And I'll say it again: *in many instances, this is perpetuated by the belief on part of the experienced that everyone just has those skills. That's an incorrect assumption, so the "just do it approach" doesn't really get it.* If you're implying that _too much _can be made of all this, I do agree with you.


I agree, and similar was pointed out by Mr. V. So, as much as I try to dot i's and cross t's in my posts, I'll readily plead _nolo contendere_ in this instance. :blush2:

Gotta keep ever vigilant to taylor advice to the audience.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Another trick for starting up a hill, is if there is no traffic, point your bike across the road and start out that direction, as if you're crossing the street, as it lowers the effective gradient that you're climbing. Once you're clipped in, just turn up the hill and keep going!


----------



## Ryder321 (Sep 8, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I teach a bike handling class for our club and I have riders without toe overlap issues make U turns, both left & right *within a lined parking space*.


Whoa! Very cool. :thumbsup:

Teach me how to do that, please, Versatile. I'm a little shaky on those really tight turns.

A video would be great, but I'm old so I can follow written instructions, too.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Apr 8, 2010)

When in doubt, clip it out. For example, if a rider or driver in front of me looks like they can't make up their mind about what they are going to do I'll clip out and start slowing down if I have no other choice.


----------



## Yeti guy (Feb 16, 2010)

All the pay attention and anticipate your stops advice given in the prior post has worked for me, I've only been road biking for a little over a year now and adjusted to clipless easy. Buttttt about the same time I got my road bike I also switched to clipless on my mtn bike, this hasn't been an easy transition for me! Starting up technical climbs freaked me out and I've done the slow motion topple many times trying to get use to unclipping. A couple of months ago I gave up on clipless pedals on my mtn bike and have been riding flats, obstacles immediatly seemed smaller and back to normal riding again. Last week put clipless back on my mtn bike and have had some great rides without falling, just got it in my head to keep pedalling in tech sections and don't drop my speed. I will definitely say clipless must be way more efficient because I have muscles in the back of my legs and lower back that are sore as heck and apparently haven't been used while riding the flats.
All in all, my transition to clipless has been a love/hate experience. Apparently more love than hate since I keep putting these back on my mtn bike, so yea I think the learning curve is worth it.


----------



## bbronov (Jul 15, 2010)

my 2c worth...

After becoming reasonably comfortable with Look style pedals and cleats, I still had issues with getting back into the pedal...flipping to the 'up' side was a pain, and if I missed entry, it was usually ugly (I've got a lovely scar on my shin to prove it!). I finally threw in the towel and bought a set of Speedplay pedals. They're universal in that they have no up or down side, and as a bonus, because they're flat across the top, if you don't engage the spring when starting up again (like is easily possible on an incline), they're usually stable enough that you can get some useful cranks out of the unclipped side before repositioning and clipping in.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ride with sinched down toe clips for a while, practice track stands, and run all red lights!!! 
Just kidding!!! Never run red lights.

Practice, practice, practice. After riding clipless pedals from Time, Crank Bros, Shimano, Look, and Speedplay over the years. I've found that some are definately easier to use than others. I prefer two sided entery pedals like CrankBros, Shimano MTB, and Speed Play. But I also have strong enough ankle support that I don't need the wider platform offered by Shimanno, Look, or Time road pedals. 

The best practice I can think of is to go to a grassy field and practice both cliping in and out while stopped. If you can balance long enough to do this easily cliping in while rolling no matter how slow will be a breeze.


----------

